# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  اقلع عن التدخين بالجرجير

## الرايقة

*أكد فريق طبي صيني أن عصير الجرجير يعد أفضل وسيلة    طبيعية للإقلاع عن التدخين شريطة احتسائه صباحا  قبل تناول أي شي على الريق بمعدل كوب صغير واحد يوميا.  واظهر التقرير الذي أعده فريق طبي صيني أن عصير الجرجير  يسهم في تخليص الجسم من سموم النيكوتين المتراكمة   جراء التدخين والتي تصل إلى سبعين ألف جرعة نيكوتين   سنويا لمن لا يقل معدل تدخينه عن عشرين سيجاره يوميا.  وأوضح أن عصير الجرجير يسهم كذلك في التخلص من  الأعراض المصاحبة عادة للتدخين مثل فقدان الشهية   للطعام والشعور الدائم بالكسل وانخفاض مستوى   على أنزيمات هامة في الجسم    وجاء في التقرير إن هذه الميزة الجديدة ترفع من قيمة العالية   لنبات الجرجير وعصير أوراقه ومنقوع بذوره الواردة  في جميع كتب الطب التقليدي الصيني حيث يستخدم  كمقوي عام وفاتح للشهية ومضاد لنزيف اللثة  ويعمل على تفتيت حصوات الكلى والحالب والمرارة  وإدرار البول وخفض منسوب السكر في الدم وإزالة البلغم  والبهاق والنمش وإنبات الشعر وعلاج مرض النقرس.  وتعلق الدوائر الطبية الصينية أهمية كبيرة على نتائج   هذا التقرير وسط إحصائيات رسمية تشير إلى أن عدد أولئك   الذين يلقون حتفهم سنويا بسبب أمراض لها علاقة  بالتدخين يبلغ 35 ألف صيني .    مع العلم أن العلماء توصلوا إلى إن لصقات النيكوتين  لا تساعد بشكل كبير في ترك التدخين وذلك بسبب وجود  اختلاف طريقة تزود الجسم بالنيكوتين  وأيضا بسبب وجود أنواع أخرى من السموم والتي  لا تكون موجودة في لصقات النيكوتين. كما توصل العلماء إلى إن هناك أسباب أكثر تدعو إلى الإدمان  من مجرد وجود النيكوتين في السيجارة من هذه   الأسباب العادة وليس الإدمان على مادة النيكوتين  كذلك وجود مواد أخرى مسببة للإدمان في السيجارة   وهي عادة لا تكون موجودة في لصقات النيكوتين.  نقلته لكم للفائدة  
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*أقول ليك حاجة 

دي كلها خزعبلات 

انا وعن تجربة بس شلتو ورميتو بشباك العربية 

كدا بس بعد عشرة أكثر من 10 سنين

دحين الداير يخلي بخلي والماداير مابخلي لو اكل حواشة جرجير


*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحلة
					

أقول ليك حاجة 

دي كلها خزعبلات 

انا وعن تجربة بس شلتو ورميتو بشباك العربية 

كدا بس بعد عشرة أكثر من 10 سنين

دحين الداير يخلي بخلي والماداير مابخلي لو اكل حواشة جرجير





تحياتي ودالحلة
مشكور جدا علي المداخلة
والكل يعرف ان الانسان لو عزم علي ترك شئ اكيد سوف يتركه يعني العزيمة والاصرار تساعد كثيرا في العلاج ولكن هنالك بعض الاشخاص لا اقول عنهم ضعاف ولكن الادمان اخذ منهم الكثير ولم يترك لهم صبر علي العزيمة فبالتالي محتاجين للمساعدة المادية مع شوية مع المعنوية واكيد يتجاوزوا المحنة
لك فائق التقدير
*

----------


## د.عمار

*يا  جماعة الخير الحاجات دي بس بالقناعات .. الزول لو صمم انو  يترك  حاجة  .. اكييييييد  ح يخليها .لكن لو ما توفرت الارادة و القناعة  لا جرجير ينفع ... لا بطيخ
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.عمار
					

يا  جماعة الخير الحاجات دي بس بالقناعات .. الزول لو صمم انو  يترك  حاجة  .. اكييييييد  ح يخليها .لكن لو ما توفرت الارادة و القناعة  لا جرجير ينفع ... لا بطيخ



 مشكور يا دكتور ع المرور وطبعا لو مافي قناعة واصرار مافي شئ بيتحقق
                        	*

----------


## sinary

*غايتو الصينين ديل بقولوا في كلام غرييب وعجيب ,,,, جرجير ؟؟؟ ودا يتشرب كيف ؟؟ شكرا الرايقة علي المعلومة الجميلة واكيد بالعزيمة والاصرار يستطيع الشخص التخلص من العادات السيئة ومنها التدخين بكل تأكيد
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sinary
					

غايتو الصينين ديل بقولوا في كلام غرييب وعجيب ,,,, جرجير ؟؟؟ ودا يتشرب كيف ؟؟ شكرا الرايقة علي المعلومة الجميلة واكيد بالعزيمة والاصرار يستطيع الشخص التخلص من العادات السيئة ومنها التدخين بكل تأكيد



مشكور علي المرور يا راقي
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*أمانة ما الجرجيـر طلع خطيــــــــر




مشكورة أختنا الرايقة ,,,
*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

أمانة ما الجرجيـر طلع خطيــــــــر




مشكورة أختنا الرايقة ,,,



مشكور علي المرور يارائع

*

----------

